# Survival



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been thinking, we all spend a lot of time in the wild and there is a lot of great information shared here on different techniques for hunting and fishing, but we dont have a lot of information on what to do in case things go bad. So I thought it would be fun if we started a thread on survival skills and how-to type things like fire starting with things other than matches and lighters, shelter building, foraging for food, making traps for small game, etc.

Post up some videos, articles, and other useful tidbits you have learned and maybe you can help a fellow forum member out if he finds himself in a rough spot.

I will share this quick video on how to start a fire using a gum wrapper:


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it, bax.

Ditch the cotton.

I came across a story about a young woman lost near Hope, Alaska for 11 days. One of the smartest things she did was ditch her cotton clothing, now they call her "blue tarp amy"
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/archive/index.php/t-1508.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, I guess I can stop packing around my wood bow and rope!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

scott_rn said:


> I like it, bax.
> 
> Ditch the cotton.
> 
> ...


You get stuck out in the wilds like that the first thing you do is start stuffing moss, leaves ... whatever under your clothes until you resemble the stay-puff marshmellow man. You want to create an insulative layer, the bigger the better. A blue tarp over the top of that to keep out rain / wind would be a major bonus.

-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wrote an article in Bowhunter many years ago on how to make emergency fires. One method was quite impressive. Strike some sparks into some 4 ought steel wool. Make it into a nest shape and place a cotton ball with vasoline on it or a hexamine tablet. If your steel wool is soaking wet, just shake the water out and it will still light up.


----------

